# I'm in love!



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I was out back trying out a new shooter of mine and my fiance decided to come and give it a try. Now, she shot the wrist braced models just fine but hasn't shot a custom slingshot. I didnt want her to ding up my new shooter so I gave her my flippinout scout to shoot because they seem indestructable. After a few pointers her first shot went surprisingly well, I was expecting a fork hit but the bb went flying toward the target. I thought ok, so I started giving her pointers on her form and the next shot was pretty darn close to the target. keep in mind I shoot from 50 feet when I'm trying out new targets or slingshots and she was shooting from a few feet beyond 50 feet so this was not really a beginner distance on the small dinged up bean can I was using for a target. so the next shot I told her to turn sideways enough to align her body with the target and pull the pouch to her ear(i taught her gangsta style because you can aim that way) and sure enough she hit the darn can! thought it was a luck shot but the next shot hit also! after that her misses where close. Each shot I watched and coached her on her form and on the last shot it knicked the can loud enough for us to hear, we called it a day. I'm proud of her and she said I'm making her like slingshots too, Yessssss!!! Unfortunatly I drank and drove 4 years ago so sept.24 I'll be offline for quite awhile serving my debt to society. I'll be back after a year or so, but don't be scared to get people into shooting. Some people are naturals with some coaching, and the coaching helps. Maybe the moderators can put this in the correct portion of the forum but to all you newbies, repetetivness and form help alot.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Sounds good and glad you are being ok about serving your sentence......I really hope you learn from it,I was victim to a drunk driver many years ago and nearly lost the use of my right arm but luckily after a year of physio it got better and is nearly normal apart from the scar.

Good luck to you and I hope things work out upon your release.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

well, I'm a God fearing man and I need to submit to authority. I broke the law so I need to answer to it. The main point of the topic was that newbies have potential to become great shooters and my woman is one of them lol. maybe I shoulda edit that part out about getting busted.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey good luck to you also I thought it was only a 3 degree misdaminor in al.and good shooting on your girls part.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

yeah, after months of shooting and finally becoming a can sniper, my girlfriend stepped up to the plate and started shooting just as well as I could. girls have always been great shots in my experience. dunno what it is; maybe they don't feel the need to be macho so they just focus, follow the steps, and do it right.

or maybe they're the superior gender.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Hehe, thanks for the support for lady shooters! Sorry about having to serve time. Maybe on good behavior you can get a reduced time allotment. Kudos to you on your attitude. No one's perfect...we all mess up. Just remember, wine's fine but liquor's quicker, designated driver, uh, perhaps your GF?


----------

